# Bad Seed Creature Reacher



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I came across a used Bad Seed Creature Reacher Costume for $80.00. 
It doesn't fit my theme at all but for $80.00 I am tempted to buy it because I love the look of it in the photos I have seen. 

I am wondering how comfortable people find them, how well they last? Can you see out of them well, or do they need to be modified? 

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.buycostumes.com/Bad-Seed-Creature-Reacher-Adult/21025/ProductDetail.aspx

i didnt know what the heck you were talking about! 

80 bucks i would snap that up!!!


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

I bought the Freak N' Monster costume two years ago and i was dissapointed in the costume. The mask is very hard to see out of. I had to add newspaper to the thead so that it fit snuggly on my head . The actual clothing for the costume is plain to say the least. I ended up modifying that too by adding more burlap. Also i am 6'4" and the sleaves on the costume were not long enough so i had to make custom sleeves as well. The costume looked cool and if i ever decide to, it will make a nice static prop.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Grab it, I paid a fortune for my Bad Seed, the mask is awesome. Now it is huge, you will have to add newspaper, etc. as Big Nick stated because it is so big. The costume is just as it looks, but that mask is something else. The arms seemed heavy to hold but they are sturdy and creepy, creepy. If you are considering ever having a theme that you would be able to use it you will be glad to have it for $80. I think I paid $300.00 plus shipping and handling. I am using mine again this year for my twisted fairy tales, he will be in the Peter Peter Pumpkin/People Eater area.


----------

